

Table saw senses your finger and stops so fast, it will only scratch you - SeoxyS
http://www.sawstop.com/

======
willvarfar
I think I recall that Malcolm Gladwell has mentioned this; the inventor had to
test it on himself live to get people to believe in it; who'd have believed it
if he'd used a carrot to demo it?

~~~
dalke
Hot dog, not carrot. The saw detects the change in electrical capacitance and
conductivity when a body touches the blade. Carrots have a much higher
resistivity than nice salty, juicy hot dogs.

